# Zoey



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I was planning to wait until the 30 day mark to start this thread but took pictures today and decided to share it. Zoey is "due" in 35 days. I never saw the deed done but it was muddy and she had alot of mud on her back 115 days ago. So if she was bred that day she is due May 20th.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Love her coloring! I'll look forward to seeing her kids.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is bred to my traditional status quo grandson so we will see if we get cool colors or normal traditionals


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I like her too, her "beard" is so cool! What is her age?
There are so many things that my opinions have changed on & that's one of them.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I hate her beard I am glad her twin sister doesn't have one. Her and tori are 6 years old. They are twins but seem so different. Color, structure, and personality they are nothing alike.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's gorgeous! I can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Candice me either. She is the only one I am not sure on for a due date I hope she doesn't drag it out


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Out of the 3 does in this group I was hoping zoey would have a keeper doe. These 3 have a smaller frame and I am not sure if it genetic or poor nutrition. But in just a few months I have gone from 0 goats to 10 with 3 still bred. I thought that was a good amount. Plus my dad is always messing with me about having goats since he is a cattle guy. But recently he asked if I thought my small amount of goats could keep the pastures eaten down which we both knew wasn't possible. So now he is trying to tell me to get more and even looking on craigslist for more. I can afford to feed more but not really afford to buy any right now. So I guess we will see how many does I get from these 3 and as long as the quality is there maybe I will keep all the does atleast till winter then decide who stays and who goes.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well she is the only one I didn't see get bred but is my date is correct we have 22 days till she is due but I guess she could suprise me either earlier or later.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Today's wide load picture


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is looking close the first day she could kid is Sunday but I have her marked down for next sunday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I think we are still on track for her to be due next sunday. Here is her udder from today. Not bad for a 6 year old full blood doe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is definitely filling up.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

If my date is correct only 8 more days till she is due. She is so miserable so I kinda hope my date is wrong and she goes sooner. She is so ready to pop those kids out.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She just keep s getting bigger


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! She is huge!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I know and I bet it's only big twins tho.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well if my due date is correct zoey has 3 days left till she is due. The other 3 kids are doing great running around and being happy kids


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that the kids are doing well. Hopefully she will go right on time.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am kinda glad I am done after her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet. I'm glad I'm done.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

What do you think is the udder strutted?
















Her ligs are still there but low.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like it. :woohoo: Did she let you feel her udder? Is it hard?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She was not up to me touching her. I was lucky to touch her ligs she kept running from me and it's humid today so I didn't wanna stress her. Giving birth will be stressful enough. When I feed them tonight I will check to see how hard it is. I still have never had a doe go off food before delivery like some people say can happen. So I will see if she eats tonight or not.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good and soon.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well her udder is hard and logs still low. Her belly has dropped as you can see in the pictures. Her vulva is open and she is uncomfortable. I am home now but going to go back to the farm in another hour or so and spend the night.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Hopefully this is the last prego picture I post to this thread. I think she is in early labor


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! Go Zoey!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She made a liar out of me still nothing this morning but she is baby talking so I sure hope it's today.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

She's a beautiful girl. Hope she goes soon for you.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is in active labor now


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

One huge black headed boy so far.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Twin bucks















The black headed one has one small spot by his right ear. And the half red one is kind of a roan color red and black.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!! What handsome boys.  :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice, a big congrats.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awwww!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

For some reason zoey does not like the black headed boy. I was worried it was because of the other 3 kids running around so I made a pen for them to stay in for a few days. I think this will be the last time I let them just kid in the feild I just get to nervous about it. Plus that could be why she doesn't like this kid.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are too cute. I hope Zoey accepts the boy.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Mee too. When I went over this morning I held her so he could eat. I am pretty sure she didn't feed him last night. I also think she was too full and it hurt so I milked her out a little and threw him on. Once he got started she calmed down. But as soon as he quit and I backed up she lightly head butted him and walked away.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I just realized as I was typing that last message what I did wrong and probably why she doesn't like him. I don't know why I didn't think about this sooner. I made a mistake and after puzzle kidded and I found them her kid was almost completely clean but I still took a towel and wiped the kid but it didn't have anything on it really so I just hung it in the barn and kept messing with the baby to get it to nurse. Well when zoey kidded I just reached for the first towel I could get and it was that one. So when she smells her kid she probably smells puzzle also. I wonder if I can correct this smell problem. But I bet that's the issue.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could wipe her pee on him.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok I will work on that tonight. She had some goo on her back end this morning and I was late for work so I real fast wiped him a crossed it but not sure if it helpped. When he crystal she will call back to him but one sniff and she pushes him away unless I hold her. I will keep working on it.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well it did not work. I found her placenta and rubbed it all over him then some pee and she still wants nothing to do with him.


----------

